# Sunday Special - Candy!!



## luckytrim (Aug 12, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Sunday Special - Candy !![/FONT]
 
Today I give a clue, and you find the candy I’m thinking of  ...

1. a Planet
2. Best Day of the Week
3. Laughs
4. Small Hills
5. Nut plus Happiness
6. Sneers Laughingly
7. Over Our Head
8. Famous Explorer
9. One Greasy Digit 
10. Infant girl
11. Two female Pronouns combined
12.Happy Cattleman
13. Healthy Bank Account
14. Sweet father
15. Fireplace Noise 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Mars Bar
2. Pay-day
3. Chuckles
4. Mounds
5. Almond Joy
6. Snickers
7. Sky Bar
8. Clark Bar
9. Butterfinger
10.Baby Ruth
12. Jolly Rancher
13.Million Dollar Bar
14. Sugar Daddy
15. Krackle


----------

